# Black Templars Space Marines for Sale!



## Et Spiritus Dorn (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm in a tight spot financially, and so I have to sell my models to keep afloat. These models represent a lot of time and effort on my part both gaming and hobby-wise. I'm looking for a good home for them, and I hope another of Dorn's sons will take them on another crusade.

A full listing of details can be found at:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111446300250



Cheers! :victory:


----------

